# Merle GSD? Mixed?



## AussieMom (Apr 4, 2010)

First of all, let me say, I am by no means an expert on the GSD, so please bear with me. I am in fact an Aussie owner/breeder and what I do know is that the dog I have is NOT an Aussie.

I was asked to take in a "blue merle Aussie". The owners alleged he was purebred and that they had papers to prove it and sent me a sketchy, dark picture showing what might have been a shaved Aussie with prick ears. Since Aussies can have prick ears (albeit they shouldn't) and they did say they had kept him shaved due to an asthma sufferer in the family, I said, sure, I can take him.

Well, he's not an Aussie. They do have papers, but they're not registration papers of any kind, they consist of a purchase contract from a Pet Store (obviously buying puppy mill dogs) and he is listed simply as "Aussie." However, he stands a good five inches taller than my Aussies at the shoulders, is far too lean, his head is blocky, his ears are enormous and pricked, he has a full, too-long-for-any-Aussie tail and his facial markings and tan points are all wrong. 

I'm willing to admit there could be a little Aussie in there--a very little--after all, the merle gene is allegedly extinct in the GSD, right?

He has a slightly sloped back, but his gait is quite smooth for a GSD. He is shaved right now, and I was told by his owners that "he looks like a German Shepherd when his hair comes in"--gee, imagine that?? His tan points extend from toe to shoulder on all four legs, he also has significant tan in his face, which is not typical, or particularly common, in the Aussie. The blue merle markings are limited to a large saddle on his back and his face. It's the appearance of the merle pattern in the face that makes me think there might be Aussie in there somewhere.

He's a lot too leggy for a show shepherd and far too square, but this is a BYB dog, after all, purchased at a pet store.

His personality is NOT Aussie. I'm not seeing any of the typical Aussie behaviors or demeanor in him at all, but I couldn't really say if there are GSD traits there either.

But what do you think as GSD fanciers? How close to purebred? Do you see something other than Aussie/GSD?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

We'd have to see photos to really help you determine if there appears to be GSD in him, sounds like you really know your breed (the aussie) and if you think he looks mixed he very well could be.

I'm sure you're aware litters can be sired by multiple males, so it's possible someone really thought he was purebred. Otherwise, he could be a really badly bred aussie or certainly a mix.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Do you have any pictures or can you take some? That might be helpful.


----------



## AussieMom (Apr 4, 2010)

Sorry, pictures are up now. I stupidly didn't upload them to the gallery before writing the post. Let me know what you think!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

The coloring reminds me of a Catahoula Leopard Dog, but his body and face do not resemble one at all. 

Do the "Panda Shepherds" come in this coloring? I wonder.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

spiritsmom said:


> Do the "Panda Shepherds" come in this coloring? I wonder.


Funny, that's the first thing I thought of when I saw the pictures. I have no clue what a panda would look like shaved.

AussieMom, here's a google image search on pandas so you can see what we're talking about.

panda shepherd - Google Search


----------



## AussieMom (Apr 4, 2010)

Hmm . . . I looked around quite a bit at the Panda Shepherds. The structure is undeniably similar, but his coloring is much softer. Mind you, I've never seen a Panda Shepherd in person: )

Obviously I haven't had his genetics tested to check for the merle gene, but I do know what a merle coat looks like shaved and this is it. Catahoula was a great suggestion, he could have gotten his merle coloring from their lines. For the life of me, when I try to think of breeds carrying the merle gene regularly, I always forget about the Catahoulas. 

Maybe Catahoula/GSD?? I don't know. I'm going to do some more looking around. My husband found a picture of a Pomeranian marked almost identically to him . . . Pomeranian/GSD mix?? . . . lol.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I wonder if he is an australian kelpie x. They have tight short toes, like the dog you pictured, and come in many colors. So the papers stating Aussie, could mean a kelpie and Aussie cross


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Hmmm. I don't see GSD for some reason. The ears, yes, but it all appears off. But maybe it's just cause he has no hari.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's what a GSD/Aussie _can_ look like:

Sassie the Shepherd Mix | Puppies | Daily Puppy


----------



## AussieMom (Apr 4, 2010)

The missing hair throws me, too. I could get a much better idea of his heritage if I could see his coat, particularly whether or not he has feathered legs. 

His former owners claimed his coat was thick and bushy (which I think could describe an Aussie or a GSD) and that it looked more like a GSD coat than like my Aussies--we were comparing the dogs at the time. I am hesitant, however, to put too much stock in this opinion, since these are the same people that claimed to have looked him up in dog breed encyclopedias and the he looked "just like" the pictures of the Aussies.


----------



## AussieMom (Apr 4, 2010)

I think you've run into the same problem I had--I can't seem to find any comparison pics of the GSD/Aussie mix carrying the tan points, which irritates me. My Aussies don't carry tan points either, but you can see that our mystery boy doesn't really look anything like them . . .


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

the shep aussie puppies are cute as anything though. 

My guess is the puppy mill made a mistake and a GSD visited the Aussie bitch and they had a mixed litter. Could be GSD, could be a number of things, but pure GSD I think not. 

I like him though.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

http://www.necok9s.org/tails.html

Scroll down until you see "Baba", or just search for that name on the page, it's easier...

What if that dog was shaved? The ears look a little off, but check out the coat color and the tail length, etc. Would he be too small in comparison to your dog, AussieMom?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't really see anything that screams GSD here. He is definitely a mix of some type but not necessarily with GSD. I don't really see ACD either, the nose is too long. The face almost reminds me a little of a Husky though.


----------



## AussieMom (Apr 4, 2010)

Baba is much smaller. Hard to say exactly, but several inches, I would estimate, but you're right about the coloring! I have a BC, too, but whether a dog is BC or not is usually anyone's guess, because their looks can vary wildly. They do carry the merle gene in many of their lines, though . . .


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

He doesn't look like a GSD mix to me (though he is the cutest lil thing!). Looks like maybe ACD/Aussie? ACDs can have tan points.

(And that GSD/Aussie is adorable too!)


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, I've done searches for GSD's mixed with Aussie's, Catahoula's, Border Collie's, and Queensland Heeler's...And after my eyes burning from looking at so many pictures, the closest one I've seen as far as coloring, tail, and somewhat stance to the pictures is the one of "Baba", and he's apparently a BC/Heeler.

I honestly don't see any GSD either. Probably an Aussie, Heeler, or BC mix of some sort. I don't think Catahoula. Either way, cute dog, and I'm sure all of us would love to see some pictures when his coat grows out!


----------



## AussieMom (Apr 4, 2010)

Thank you all--this was exactly what I needed. Sometimes when your outside a breed it's really hard to pick out distinguishing traits, particularly in a dog as oddly marked as this! Enough of you have said he doesn't look GSD to you to convince me my initial reaction might be wrong . . . I'll have to keep looking: )

If I have him long enough, I will certainly update with new pictures, but right now, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that he finds a home soon--he's friendly and quite sweet, but he is NOT good with cats.


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Don't Beaucerons come in Merle?

Certainly not suggesting that's what he is (how rare would that be?), but as long as we're naming Merle dogs with tan points...


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

AussieMom, thank you for taking him in, despite the cat situation  Please do update us with pictures if he's around long enough.

What color are his eyes? It's hard to tell as they caught the flash, he got some red eye.


----------



## AussieMom (Apr 4, 2010)

His eyes are brown, a normal dark brown color. Unfortunately, if they had been lighter that would certainly have eliminated a few breeds: )


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

i might guess australian shepherd/heler or kelpie mix?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am trying to figure out what breeds have coats like that.My cousin's dog is some sort of mix. border collie mix, but she has spots, but her coat isn't as long.I could be like totally off but Blue Heeler???I think I butchered the name.

Anyways, he is very cute!!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I am trying to figure out what breeds have coats like that.My cousin's dog is some sort of mix. border collie mix, but she has spots, but her coat isn't as long.I could be like totally off but Blue Heeler???I think I butchered the name.
> 
> Anyways, he is very cute!!



Blue Heeler, AKA. Australian Cattle Dog, Queensland Heeler, Australian Heeler, Hall's Heeler, Red Heeler


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

My vote goes to the Louisiana Catahoula Leopard Dog mix.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't see the catahoula, the eyes would be lighter, and the earset different.
I still see kelpie/aussie.
What is the height of the dog?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm trying to picture him without the prick ears and a long coat,,(I have aussies to by the way)

How tall is he? I know there isn't a hard rule of thumb on aussie height standard and if he was purchased at a pet store???

Are you going to let his coat grow out? that may be the time to tell better?

I have seen some TALL aussies (and not from petstores either) a friend of mine has one out of working lines and he is 25" at the shoulders a BIG boy.

My female is 20" and my male is 21",,they look like midgets next to my GSD')

Hes definately interesting looking, I'd like to see him with a full coat)


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

What's his height & weight?

By his looks, he appears to be Australian Shepherd & Kelpie Mix. I don't see any GSD in him. I also don't see any Australian Cattle Dog in him, but I could be wrong. This is just a guess based on the pictures I've seen. 

The best way to find out is probably a DNA test.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> I don't see the catahoula, the eyes would be lighter, and the earset different.
> ...


 Not arguing the point, honestly just curious. But couldn't the eye color and earset come from the other side of the dog's mixed heritage?


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Kamahi said:


> .
> 
> The best way to find out is probably a DNA test.


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/132176-dna-testing.html

Look at the video Lin posted in response to the post I made. After seeing that I don't think I'd trust those DNA tests, haha  I thought about doing one on my Sheltie mix, but I think not now.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Well, what of the dog resembles the catahoula?
Other than the merle coloring, there really is nothing that I see. I truely see a kelpie, especially that last pic posture, and the tight compact feet are of the kelpie. But we don't know the size, coat coarseness, etc...so pics are just a guess.
Like posted above only DNA(hopefully) would tell, maybe we should all chip in to satify our curiosity! But, yea, DNA would come back daschund and poodle or some such thing...


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> But, yea, DNA would come back daschund and poodle or some such thing...



I'm going with Borzoi/Rat Terrier


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

What if Dalmatian came up?lol


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Melina said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/132176-dna-testing.html
> 
> Look at the video Lin posted in response to the post I made. After seeing that I don't think I'd trust those DNA tests, haha  I thought about doing one on my Sheltie mix, but I think not now.


I was going to get a DNA test done on my Havanese(which I'm only guessing really, the rescue we adopted him from said he was a dachshund mix. I guess they've never seen him with his long coat lol, because he was shaved when we adopted him :crazy And he looks and acts nothing like a dachshund! But now I've seen that video, I'm going to reconsider DNA testing, lol.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> Well, what of the dog resembles the catahoula?
> Other than the merle coloring, there really is nothing that I see.


Me neither...I'd agree with Aussie cross, but no idea what the other half could be. Certainly would be interesting to see him with his coat grown out, but then again many breeds have different coat lengths, so maybe although it throws us it's better to see him shaved so we can see his conformation a bit more.


----------



## Gerry border collie (8 mo ago)

Melina said:


> AussieMom, thank you for taking him in, despite the cat situation  Please do update us with pictures if he's around long enough.
> 
> What color are his eyes? It's hard to tell as they caught the flash, he got some red eye.


Why not get his dna test £65 in Ireland don't know about other countries i have a border collie who is a shrthaired one and thats what im going to do just to see if he has any other breeds on him


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

12yr old thread.


----------

